# Either



## Wunny

Hi!
I want to translate the word "either" in hebrew, in this background ; a mother talks with his son.

" - Mum, when do we go to cinema?"
" - *EITHER *today, *EITHER *tomorrow."

how to translate "this" either? Thank you.


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

I guess it would be something like:
או היום או מחר (o ha'yom o makhar)

In many languages, instead of saying "either", one should say "or". Therefore your example would be: "or today or tomorrow."


----------



## airelibre

I believe you are using a direct translation of "soit...soit...", but in English it should be "either...or...".


----------



## Wunny

It's not "or". It's "Not today and NOT tomorrow" (we say "NI" in french). If we use "or", it mean that they should go to cinema today or tomorrow.
Can you help me more precisely? Thank.


----------



## airelibre

Then you mean neither today nor tomorrow?


----------



## Wunny

I mean that they don't go to cinema, not today AND NOT TOMORROW. in one word: "either". How in hebrew?


----------



## ystab

I'm afraid I don't understand your query. Nevertheless, there was a similar thread about this topic not very long ago. Search for it in the search bar.


----------



## k8an

Codinome Shlomo said:


> I guess it would be something like:
> או היום או מחר (o ha'yom o makhar)
> 
> In many languages, instead of saying "either", one should say "or". Therefore your example would be: "or today or tomorrow."



This is correct.


----------



## OsehAlyah

Wunny said:


> It's not "or". It's "Not today and NOT tomorrow" (we say "NI" in french). If we use "or", it mean that they should go to cinema today or tomorrow.
> Can you help me more precisely? Thank.





airelibre said:


> Then you mean neither today nor tomorrow?





Wunny said:


> I mean that they don't go to cinema, not today AND NOT TOMORROW. in one word: "either". How in hebrew?


Yes (s)he is trying to get a translation for the phrase: "Neither today nor tomorrow"


----------



## anipo

Here is a link to the thread Ystab mentioned in post #7.

"Not today and not tomorrow" in English is "neither today nor tomorrow". There is no such word in Hebrew. 
You can say לא היום ולא מחר.
If it is either today or tomorrow you can say או היום או מחר.


----------

